# New (to me) Peterson 9" mill



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All,
Just recently got a older Peterson 9" swing mill for a bargain price-chucklehead who had it couldn't get it to cut-let it sit,then it wouldn't run. Looks to me like he tried squaring the mill-screwed it up-then gave up. Well, I got it-put in a new fuel pump, rebuilt the carb and it fired right up (20hp Honda). Then I squared the carriage, then squared the saw, had the blades retensioned- and Guess what-it cut's beautifully. Came with 3 blades too!


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice score! I have a 10" WPF and like it a lot. 

Have you operated a swing blade before?

Scott


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope. Got a big pile to start on though. And it was a nice score-price was cheap. It's old-but there is not much to go wrong with these things-its all stainless or aluminum. All the wearable parts are off the shelf parts. Plus I have a pretty well equipped machine shop, so I can make the wheels that they charge a fortune for.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Show us some pics :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Always love to find and see NOS (New Old Stock) come back to life.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

we want pics


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

smithingman said:


> Nope. Got a big pile to start on though. And it was a nice score-price was cheap. It's old-but there is not much to go wrong with these things-its all stainless or aluminum. All the wearable parts are off the shelf parts. Plus I have a pretty well equipped machine shop, so I can make the wheels that they charge a fortune for.


 
You might want to join the Forestry Forum (www.forestryforum.com) and read through their archives about swingmill operation. LOTS of great information there.

Be sure to read about log holding and using bunks with square notches. Did you get a sharpener with it? If not, you will need one. You can also get a manual from Peterson that contains all of the service info. It would be a good idea to replace the lubricant in the gear box before you use it. Use a very high quality synthetic gear lube in it.


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, the first thing I did was get the manual. I'm going to switch to synthetic as soon as I put the gear box back together. Had a leaky seal, so I figured I might as well rebuild the box while it's apart to swap the seals.
I'll post some pics when I get the gearbox done and reinstalled. Probably Friday.


----------

